# RAF Sibson, Huntingdonshire, May 2016



## HughieD (May 4, 2016)

I really do like my RAF bases. They often get overlooked by explorers but for me hunting around the undergrowth for Stanton shelters is real fun. RAF Sibson does get overlooked (this is its debut appearance on DP) as a lot of the interesting stuff has gone (hangers, watch office etc). That said, there was still enough to make this an enjoyable morning explore in the countryside of Huntingdonshire. Or is that Cambridgeshire or Northants, as there are conflicting reports here! The site of the WWII airfield is south-west of the modern airfield.

There's not a lot of history about this place. Six miles west of Peterborough, the airfield opened in July 1940. It had only grass runways (two - one running NE-SW and another N/S) but boasted six hangers (one double blister, three single blisters and a T1) and temporary accommodation for 603 male and 37 female personnel. Initially it was used by 21 Group as a Relief Landing Ground (RLG) for naval pilots training for flying Hawker Audaxes and Hart bi-planes. This was to relieve the pressure on RAF Cranfield. The airfield was bombed in August 1940 by the Luftwaffe. It later saw Tiger Moths before being put under care and maintenance in mid-1945. It finally closed in October 1946. Unfortunately the new airfield at Sibson was in the news for the wrong reasons when a skydiver died in 2012 after a mid-air collision with another skydiver. Two years later it was in the news for the right reasons, again sky-diving related, when a 92-year-old Peter Proctor, an ex-Spitfire pilot (who ironically never had to use his parachute during the second world war), made a charity jump at Sibson airfield.

Here are the pictures.

The most striking building here is the former water-tower on the hill:


img5179panbw by HughieDW, on Flickr

It's quite rare as there things tend to fall down!


img5175 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5121 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5122 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it's still pretty pristine:


img5123 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up the hill there's an ensemble of former RAF buildings:


img5125 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Used by the farmer when the base was returned back to agricultural use:


img5129 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5134 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There's a second water-tower here:


img5135 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5130 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it's like new!


img5136 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the odd other building remains:


img5133 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5132 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Down the hill there are some more buildings including this lovely little Stanton shelter:


img5138 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Again totally pristine:


img5140 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And another…


img5144 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here's another RAF building that looks like it was used subsequently used as a chicken coop!


img5146 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5151 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a very large Stanton shelter:


img5152 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5155 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Again, very clean:


img5156 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A bit of agricultural hardware:


img5161 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And one last RAF building which looks like it has been used to stable animals:


img5162 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5163 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally on Google Earth, just to the north, I saw this former stable which I took a quick peek at:


img5167 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5168 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Newage (May 4, 2016)

Can't beat a good airfield mooch.

Nice one mate.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 4, 2016)

Very nice hughie.I enjoyed that lots


----------



## smiler (May 4, 2016)

The farmer has certainly made good use of site, Nicely Done, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 4, 2016)

That looked like a great explore!First class report.


----------



## UrbanX (May 4, 2016)

Nice one! Cheers for sharing


----------



## Rubex (May 4, 2016)

I enjoy exploring these sorts of things too HughieD  Great photos and nice find!


----------



## jsp77 (May 4, 2016)

it looks like you had a good old mooch about, great post HughieD. There's a place i know that i may have to check out, you have inspired me.


----------



## tumble112 (May 4, 2016)

Now thats what I call a good explore. Great stuff.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 4, 2016)

That's super. They don't build those water towers like they used to. These have stood very well.


----------



## krela (May 5, 2016)

I love RAF sites too, this looks like a domestic site for the airfield.


----------



## The Wombat (May 13, 2016)

interesting stuff, 
Cheers Hughie


----------



## Judderman62 (May 17, 2016)

Looks poretty cool does that


----------



## HughieD (May 17, 2016)

Judderman62 said:


> Looks poretty cool does that



Cheers Judderman!


----------

